# Antrol Ant Killer Green Bottle Very Cool



## RazorsEdge (May 15, 2005)

Hey does this have any value? has cap and all....Embossed on the side it says "ANTROL ANT KILLER THE A.S.BOYLE COMPANY DISTRIBUTORS LOS ANGELES AND JERSEY CITY LAY ON THIS SIDE" It is a very neat little bottle. Made by owens-illinois. It is very tiny only 3" tall. I think it is cool how small the embossed text is! Again, is this worth anything? Its in PERFECT MINT condition except for a little paint gone on the cap. Thanks - Jon


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 15, 2005)

embossed writing on flat side


----------



## wvbottlehead (May 15, 2005)

thats a nice one Jon, it's a fairly common bottle but you don't see them with the cap too often........I've got one on ebay for $2, no bids yet.........yours should be worth $5+


----------



## wvbottlehead (May 15, 2005)

actually lookin' at in again yours has the jersey city mines just LA; it might appeal to a larger crowd with the 2 cities on it.............


----------



## madman (May 17, 2005)

your bottle may be rarer than the la ones, nice bottle ,good luck on all yer digs mike


----------

